# Recently offered job at union shop



## donttouchmykliens (Oct 28, 2018)

So I applied for an apprentice position at a union shop recently and went in for an interview. Boss explained to me that they are a union shop and that I will have to go down to the hall and get my card. He says I will be an "A" and start classes when told by whoever I talk to in the union hall. Now I'm just a little confused on how this works I thought you needed to apply for an apprenticeship through the union hall to be allowed in. Did I luck out ? I am speaking to them again tomorrow and will ask some more questions but I just wanted to know if anyone has heard of this path into the union. Any pros cons of joining this way? Also do that mean if my new job lays me or for whatever reason I can report to the hall for work ? Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You also get to pay dues, and go to school two nights a week. You got lucky, usually signatory contractors get new help through the hall. You been organized in, son. You've been handed an opportunity that many would trade their wife for. Don't waste it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Here if the hall can't cover a call in a few days, the contractor can hire off the street and have them cleared through the hall.

If you are going to pick up an A ticket out of all of this, for sure jump on it.


----------



## donttouchmykliens (Oct 28, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Here if the hall can't cover a call in a few days, the contractor can hire off the street and have them cleared through the hall.
> 
> If you are going to pick up an A ticket out of all of this, for sure jump on it.


Yes that's exactly what he said, the hall can't keep up with the work that's out there so they are allowing a rare kind of thing he said. Deff committing taking a pay but but I know it's well worth it my ? Is like how does that work since like a contractor is bringing me in do I have like certain obligation to him ? Like a sponsorship? Thanks for the reply brother

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

donttouchmykliens said:


> Yes that's exactly what he said, the hall can't keep up with the work that's out there so they are allowing a rare kind of thing he said. Deff committing taking a pay but but I know it's well worth it my ? Is like how does that work since like a contractor is bringing me in do I have like certain obligation to him ? Like a sponsorship? Thanks for the reply brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Get your answers from the hall because they are all different. Some make a new start stay with the contractor fo a few years before your able to go elsewhere, some don’t.


----------



## donttouchmykliens (Oct 28, 2018)

eddy current said:


> Get your answers from the hall because they are all different. Some make a new start stay with the contractor fo a few years before your able to go elsewhere, some don’t.


Yes I will be asking the rep when I visit the hall this week about the details 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

donttouchmykliens said:


> So I applied for an apprentice position at a union shop recently and went in for an interview. Boss explained to me that they are a union shop and that I will have to go down to the hall and get my card. He says I will be an "A" and start classes when told by whoever I talk to in the union hall. Now I'm just a little confused on how this works I thought you needed to apply for an apprenticeship through the union hall to be allowed in. *Did I luck out ?* I am speaking to them again tomorrow and will ask some more questions but I just wanted to know if anyone has heard of this path into the union. Any pros cons of joining this way? Also do that mean if my new job lays me or for whatever reason I can report to the hall for work ? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!:smile:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You lucked out. Don't blow it, go to the hall today and do exactly what they tell you.

Just remember that all roads end at the hall.


----------



## donttouchmykliens (Oct 28, 2018)

joebanana said:


> You also get to pay dues, and go to school two nights a week. You got lucky, usually signatory contractors get new help through the hall. You been organized in, son. You've been handed an opportunity that many would trade their wife for. Don't waste it.


Thank you man I deffinatly won't waste this opportunity 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Great screen name by the way. 

+1
Good luck with your career!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

Congratulations. You really did luck out. So, you are going to go in as a journeyman? "A" card?
You say in your profile you are an apprentice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all, welcome aboard @donttouchmykliens!

Secondly, you did luck out.

You should go play the lottery tonight...


----------

